# EOI submission confusion



## tapan.shah21 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi,

I am new to the forum.

I wish to immigrate to NZ.

My Background:
Barely 15 days short of 4 Years of Experience in IT as a Software Test Engineer
Education: BE in Computer Science
IELTS: 8 overall (Listening: 8.5, Reading: 8.5, Writing: 7 and Speaking: 7)

My wife's Backgroud (will be dependant)
4+ Years of Experience in IT as a Software Test Engineer (Automation)
Education: BE in Information Technology
IELTS: 7 overall

For me EOI comes to 130 Points
For my wife, EOI comes to 135 points.

I am planning to apply with my wife as a principal applicant. Will her IELTS score of 7 affect chances?

Are 135 Points enough to get a ITA


Thanks,
Tapan


----------



## tapan.shah21 (Dec 7, 2011)

My mistake in the above post... 
My wife will not be a dependant.....

She will be a principal applicant and I will be the dependant.

If we apply with her as the principal applicant, we get 15 bonus points for Work Experience (4+ years).... and a tally of 135....

The only drawback is she has an over 7 bands in IELTS... 
I know that an overall of 6.5 is required for NZ but just a lil worried...

what are chances for acceptance with
135 points which includes 15 bonus points for work experience in an area of absolute skill shortage (I believe Software Testers with 4+ years does fetches 15 bonus points)

Please correct me if I am wrong anywhere.

Kindly reply..

Thanks
Tapan


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

tapan.shah21 said:


> My mistake in the above post...
> My wife will not be a dependant.....
> 
> She will be a principal applicant and I will be the dependant.
> ...


Try filling in the points calculator on Immigration New Zealand - you may be able to add some more to your wife's points with your experience. And that may be enough to tip the balance. 

The immigration website is by far the best indicator of potential points being accepted... be honest when you fill it in and you can't go far wrong.


----------



## tapan.shah21 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply.

I just filled up EOI's for both of us.
Completed - Pending Submission.

My wife's tally is 135
Mine is 130.
Now my major concern is will 135 points fetch an invitation.

The current cycle will end on 15th December.
So i submit right away or wait for the new cycle to begin. 
Does submitting at the start of a cycle enhance my chances?

Thanks,
Tapan


----------



## russel_705 (Nov 9, 2011)

I think for claiming bonus point in Absolute Skill Shortage u have work exp in that area at least 6 years and more. There are no points for IELTS so we should not worried about this. U can also calculated total point for both of you as your wife as a Principle u dependent and claim 20 bonus point for partner qualification. Hope then your point will be 140+ then you will be automatically selected on Dec 15, 2011. All the best


----------



## russel_705 (Nov 9, 2011)

Mine was selected on Novemver 30, 2011 though i have only 120 points but claim 15 bonus point on Absolutely Skill shortage area.


----------

